# Cowlicks and wavey fur?



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Has anyone seen fur like this on their GSD?
























Lisl's fur on her heiney is wavey and she seems to have many cowlicks. The fur goes every which way and looks a different color depending upon how you are looking at her. The black fur is also coarser than the brown fur along her sides. The black fur is very shiney, but the brown fur not so much.

Lisl is my first sable so I don't know if this is normal or not. Her parents had straight fur, but I never saw them as puppies.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Losing puppy coat - adult coat coming in and will be normal once it comes in fully


----------



## jaymas100 (Jan 1, 2013)

I would like to know to, because Lily is only 5 months and her fur is coming through the same. brown at the bottom with black tips. It is also wavy and has many cowslicks
sam


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Losing puppy coat - adult coat coming in and will be normal once it comes in fully


Thanks. I knew she was shedding out her puppy coat, but didn't realize her adult coat would grow in like this.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tripe-15-weeks-old-white-german-shepherd.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/135998-strange-fur-back.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/114652-rough-strip-hair.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/85901-sables.html


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you for the links. THat's exactly what it looks like in those other photos.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Looks like...*

...every single one of our puppies' fur at about 4 months.

LF


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Very normal


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trex0901 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yea my pup had those when he was about 5 months and now they are almost gone 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

